# ремонт/модернизация в Петербурге



## mk_exo (24 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошего мастера/реставратора баянов.
Нужно заменить кнопки в правой.


----------



## vikatik (25 Апр 2016)

Не знаю, насколько хорошие по чьим меркам, но можете пообщаться:
8-921 428-11-37 - в Павловске
8-981 832-04-47 - в Автово
На Авито еще посмотрите предложения по ключевым словам.

А Вы уверены, что для того, "чтобы заменить кнопки в правой" Вам нужен обязательно "хороший мастер" ?
Это что - типа Кировских что-то (Рубин, Кировский-3) или Житомирские какие?


----------

